

You're Doing IT Wrong: Tech Recruiters - zacharydanger
http://sanitycheckfail.com/post/2009-01-18/9/Youre_Doing_IT_Wrong:_Tech_Recruiters

======
c1sc0
I've always been very wary of whatever headhunters/recruiters dream up for me
for exactly this reason: they don't add much to the hiring process.

A good way to assess a company during a job interview is to count the number
of barriers they put up between prospective employees and the tech people. Too
many barriers are a sign of bad tech company culture.

Most of HR is such a barrier, most recruiters are.

------
Zev
_In short, tech recruiters are non-technical dolts who use bad metrics to
squeeze the highest dollar out of the companies they're contracted to while
alienating otherwise prospective talent._

It sounds like you just got burned by one company/person? Not all recruiters
are like you described. I've got my biases though, just like you've got yours.

